# von deutschland aus den VISpas?



## neuhier (21. Februar 2012)

hallo an alle!!!

mein VISpas ist jetzt 2011 ausgelaufen. den habe ich damals so gekriegt, dass ich in einem angelshop (in holland) die papiere gekauft und dann von deutschland aus die papiere ausgefüllt und rübergeschickt habe.

meine frage ist nun: kann ich den VISpas gleich von zu hause aus beantragen für 2012?

die sache ist --- ich tu es mir mit niederländisch ziemlich schwer und versteh die ganzen papiere nicht, die man mit dem VISpas so mitbekommt....|kopfkrat

freue mich auf eure hilfe und danke schonmal


----------



## zanderzone (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: von deutschland aus den VISpas?*

Wo hast Du den Vispas denn gekauft? Da Du dort in den Verein eingetreten bist, müsste der für 2012 auch dort liegen!!!


----------



## neuhier (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: von deutschland aus den VISpas?*

meinen 2011 vispas habe ich in apeldoorn gekauft.

kann ich denn einen neuen beantragen ohne wieder in den angelshop gehen zu müssen?
vielleicht wenn ich beim verein anrufe und bitte mir die papiere zu schicken? (aber ich kann kein wort holländisch) email?

ist es möglich einen vispas für 2012 in irgeneiner anderen stadt zu kaufen?

#c


----------



## Nanninga (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: von deutschland aus den VISpas?*

Les mal die mit der deutschen Flagge gekennzeichnetetn Seiten meines Vereins, dann weißt Du wahrscheinlich mehr:

http://www.hcexcelsior.nl/startpagina.html

Normal reicht ein Anruf und die Geldüberweisung beim alten Verein. Die Holländer sprechen doch fast alle deutsch, dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein.
Man kann auch ion mehreren Vereinen sein, im Normalfall entstehen dann aber auch zusätzliche Grundkosten. Ob Dein alter Verein keine Kündigungsregeln festgelegt hat weiß ich nicht.

Nanninga#6


----------



## neuhier (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: von deutschland aus den VISpas?*

alles klar.
vielen dank!!


----------



## zanderzone (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: von deutschland aus den VISpas?*

Die können wohl deutsch!! Ruf da mal an! 
Eigentlich müsstest Du im Nov/Dez ein Schreiben bekommen haben, wo du hättest Geld hin überweisen müssen, dann hätten die dir den zugeschickt!
Aber du kannst jetzt auch jeden x-beliebigen neuen Schein kaufen! Der alte verfällt dann einfach.


----------



## toto1977 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: von deutschland aus den VISpas?*

Hi,
Ich habe meinen Fisspas in einem Deutschen Angelshop gekauft , in Baesweiler.
48€
die Daten habe ich vor Ort ausgefüllt , so konnten die mir direkt helfen. Ich musste nur noch den Brief verschicken.
6 Wochen später war alles bei mir.

Grüsse TOTO


----------



## Osning (2. März 2012)

*AW: von deutschland aus den VISpas?*

melde dich bei Sportvisserij Nederland in Bilthoven, tip gewohn in Sportvissreij Nederland, dann findest du alles.


----------

